# British and US WWII Infa Red equipment



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2015)

Thought I would post some pdfs and images that have been on my hard drive for a while covering Allied WWII infa red equipment. The Nazi Fanbois would have us believe that the master race was the only one who could design build and use advanced tech but thats a load of Bull manure. The Allies were well advanced in Infa Red even the Soviets had some IR equipment.

http://www.hmvf.co.uk/pdf/Tabby01.pdf

http://www.hmvf.co.uk/pdf/Tabby02.pdf

http://www.hmvf.co.uk/pdf/Tabby03.pdf

Arnhem Jim: WWII British Special Forces Night Vision Technology - "TABBY" RG Receiver

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2015)

This is a Korean war picture of a WWII US M2 IR sight mounted on an M1 Carbine
View attachment 307945


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2015)

Again a Korean war picture of the WWII US IR sight. Cant seem to find a WWII picture.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2015)

Not a very good picture but it seems similar to the US M2 IR sights but with a different lamp 

View attachment 307947


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## stona (Dec 21, 2015)

Both the British and Germans used infra red technology in their aircraft. The British 'Z'/Village Inn system was probably the most successful use. Anything which prevented what we now call 'blue on blue' whilst allowing a bomber's rear gunner to engage an attacker beyond visual range (at night) had to be a good thing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2015)

I didnt even know the Allies had IR equipment. I thought it was only the Germans that had it.

Nice find.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 22, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> I didnt even know the Allies had IR equipment. I thought it was only the Germans that had it.
> 
> Nice find.



British and US IR was in widespread use, by mid 43 all Bomber Command and Coastal Command aircraft had IR and Ultra Violet equipment. Large numbers of British Tanks had IR driving scopes in 1945. In 1941 a handheld passive IR equipment was in use by British Special forces and well over 100,000 IR tubes were manufactured in Britain during the war. German production in comparison was a handful of essentially prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2015)

Excellent thread!


----------

